

EPIC Airport Body Scanner Case: TSA Defies Court, Seeks More Delay - mtgx
https://epic.org/2012/08/epic-airport-body-scanner-case.html

======
antidoh
> In its response to EPIC, the TSA claims that the earliest possible date it
> could "finalize documents" before even starting the public comment process
> would be "the end of February 2013."

And yet they were able to swiftly decide that these things are safe enough and
effective enough to be deployed.

------
sam_watson
> TSA Defies Court

Which is basically moot, since they're both on the side of "national
security".

Which more or less translates to "we can do what we like to protect you from
terrorism, no we won't answer your questions at the risk of helping
terrorists, and yes you absolutely must pay us billions to do it, or we will
all die in a fiery ball of terrorism".

And if you doubt any of this, well, we have some questions we'd like to ask
you about the nature of your trip, sir.

~~~
krickle
The terrorists have gotten what they wanted; massive expenditures and
legislations against freedom in the name of security.

~~~
pjscott
That was their goal? Really?

~~~
quadhome
Actually, yeah:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Qaeda#Strategy>

------
omegaworks
What kind of backs do you have to scratch (or the more vulgar metaphor) to be
able to flagrantly ignore the court system?

Wow, these people are really in deep. They should share their secrets so we
can all become Too Big To Fail.

------
nacker
No one who has the slightest degree of awareness of reality, and who is not in
a state of denial, can possibly think that any legal negotiation on the part
of the TSA is in good faith on their part.

What is it going to take before Americans stop consenting to be treated like
cattle, or prisoners? Will people consent to routine cavity searches? I will
_never_ enter the USA while this degrading charade goes on. What is wrong with
you guys? It's worse than anything I saw behind the iron curtain in the 80's.
I'm sorry, I think it is absolutely pitiful what the "land of the free and the
home of the brave" has come to. It's now more like "land of the coward and
home of the slave".

Perhaps you don't even dare express an opinion, because the NSA is tracking
everything on the net. Oh, well. Keep your heads down, keep chasing that
phoney paper dollar.

[http://www.truth-
out.org/buzzflash/commentary/item/10102-the...](http://www.truth-
out.org/buzzflash/commentary/item/10102-the-chertoff-connection-body-scanners-
are-about-profits-not-protection)

